
Build a thermal camera with Raspberry Pi and Go - cheeaun
https://medium.com/sausheong/build-a-thermal-camera-with-raspberry-pi-and-go-8f70451ad6a0
======
mytailorisrich
> _The software can detect people but it can’t really be used for thermal
> screening because it needs to be tuned to the correct temperature to
> screen._

Plus the slight issue of having a sensor with a precision of +/-2.5C...

